# Colombians in Dubai



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good restaurant with Colombian food? My partner is from Cali, Colombia and we came to Dubai after living in Bogota (i am British) We've been here a few months and are yet to find any Colombian links in the city! Are there any good places to salsa? Supermarkets that sell Colombian food?

Any help or points in the right direction would be appreciated!


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to see more Colombians in Dubai! I am from Bogota and my wife is from the US. We have been living here for over a year. I have been looking for Colombian food everywhere but have not had any luck. As far as places for Salsa, there are a few... The one we like the best is Trader Vics in Souk Madinat. After 9 PM a Cuban band starts playing music which involves several hours of Colombian hits....We have had several good nights there so I would definitely recommend it... Also, I heard that Malecon in Dubai Marine has good salsa nights but I have not been there yet....

Let me know if you have any luck with the Colombian food.... If no luck, maybe we should get together and make some Ajiaco or some Bandeja Paisa!


----------



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

What????? Bandeja Paisa???? I'm not colombian im puertorican but man I would go for some of that!!!! You mentioned salsa, where?


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you so much Coldubs, we have some local vacation next month so we are planning on some serious exploration! We will check out those places for salsa and continue the search for the good food and we will keep you updated! The next step is coffee... Having run out of the instant Juan Valdez that we brought with us from Colombia!!! Keep in touch!


----------



## nlphilli (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi there, ive just read your email and think its a nice coincidence that I'm British and married to a Colombian from Cali too! We moved here in January and have two young sons, 4 and 7. Do you have kids? Maybe it would be fun to get together for a coffee or even a salsa sometime? Do you find anywhere with Colombian food. My sons favourite is tajadas de maduro. Thanks Nicola


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Nicola!

What a coincidence, and our names too!! 
We have within the past few months discovered a Latino group who are based in Abu Dhabi who come to Dubai regularly and hold "Colombian nights" in the Gramercy in DIFC. It's really good fun. They also have a little store where you can buy Latino food like postobon, festival biscuits, arepa pan and pony Malta (they have more but they are my faves!) and they sell tamales and empanadas as bar food on those nights. 

We haven't found any good plantain yet though, people say LuLu but to be honest we just haven't gone there yet! 

How are you finding it here? We struggled our first year here but its getting easier. It would be great to meet with our caleños!


----------



## nlphilli (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Nicole,

Thanks for replying!

Your partner's name isn't Gustavo is it that would be too much of a coincidence!

We are starting to enjoy it, we were in a hotel for three months while we were sorting out visas, then in our place waiting for our furniture for a month and then within a couple of months we were back in the UK for the summer hols. 

We would love to get together we live near the big Spinneys in Umm Suquiem....it would be great to meet up with the others too so please let me know when the next night out is planned. My Spanish is a bit rubbish though, I've been learning for years and Gustavo still laughs at me!

Hope to hear from you soon,
Nicola


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

I just moved here recently with my wife from Medellin. We're in the Marina area. We found some plantains at the Carrefour in Emirates Mall. She heard that Arena Pan is at LuLu Hypermarket once in awhile, but sells out fast.

I think we're going to join in on the next night at Gramercy. We've got our first baby on the way February, and she loves kids if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Ximena (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am Colombian too, recently moved to Dubai and Im planning on attending expat woman's coffee morning this Monday (details below). If anyone is interested in coming along, it would be great to meet you! Also, do any of you have info on this Colombian night at the Gramercy? They sound great 

Monday
Costa Coffee, Marina Promenade (Dolphin/Delphine Tower) turn right at Golden Fork
10am - 12noon
Host - Sarah


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi guys!

The next party is on the 11th October at the Gramercy DIFC. Something like 7pm-3am.


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Nicola. 

Tried to private message you but can't until you have made 5 posts!!

We're in Al Quoz. 

Where are you from in UK?


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Molecon is the place to be my friends ! :lalala:


----------



## crismea (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello... alguien por ahí todavía? I just moved to Dubai 10 days ago and I need fellow Colombians to watch the World Cup, and of course get together and feel closer to home. I am from Medellín.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Coldubs said:


> Good to see more Colombians in Dubai! I am from Bogota and my wife is from the US. We have been living here for over a year. I have been looking for Colombian food everywhere but have not had any luck. As far as places for Salsa, there are a few... The one we like the best is Trader Vics in Souk Madinat. After 9 PM a Cuban band starts playing music which involves several hours of Colombian hits....We have had several good nights there so I would definitely recommend it... Also, I heard that Malecon in Dubai Marine has good salsa nights but I have not been there yet.... Let me know if you have any luck with the Colombian food.... If no luck, maybe we should get together and make some Ajiaco or some Bandeja Paisa!


Wow! I'm shocked that my fellow Cubans are in Dubai. Too bad I'm not (yet).


----------

